# new pulp saw blades



## emma's sheep (Mar 11, 2010)

Hi I am wondering if any of you know where one can but pulp saw blades for woodsman competitions. They seem to be hard to find. I am from Canada. thanks Emma


----------



## fishhead (Jul 19, 2006)

Maybe try asking in the "Shop" forum.


----------

